# Insult to Indian National Flag....



## ajaykumarmeher (Feb 19, 2007)

> To day I received this e-mail with 2 attachments(i am attaching both the photos) showing the pictures of Mata Nirmala Devi keeping Indian Flag under her feet. It is a matter of concern for the respect of our country and to our nation that the so called GOD (people believe her to be an incarnation) can show such disrespect to the national flag.
> Please put your opinion here and forward it to as many people as possible to fight against such indecent behaviour.


 
For full post and view the picture please visit the followign link:

*azoosdailymusings.blogspot.com/

Do you feel you are a true Indian then raise your voice against it...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

They are much more people like this. Who is going to stop them?. None. So there is no point in thinking that.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

who is mata nirmala devi???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> who is mata nirmala devi???



A Human Being with selfish motive who wants a easy living and to deceive people.


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 19, 2007)

^^^ Some spiritual Maata *www.lifepositive.com/Spirit/new-age-catalysts/nirmala-devi/nirmala.asp

There is no point getting hot or even talking about it, it's common now days ... how many Indians do stand up when the National Anthem is played ? 

We Indians have lost all respect to our flag and pride in being Indian long back  I feel ... *img103.exs.cx/img103/8325/angry2.gif


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> ^^^ *Some spiritual Maata* *www.lifepositive.com/Spirit/new-age-catalysts/nirmala-devi/nirmala.asp
> 
> There is no point getting hot or even talking about it, it's common now days ... how many Indians do stand up when the National Anthem is played ?
> 
> We Indians have lost all respect to our flag and pride in being Indian long back  I feel ... *img103.exs.cx/img103/8325/angry2.gif



Yea right. Some Spirtiual *Evil* maata.


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Feb 19, 2007)

I strongly oppose the mentality you ppl have.....Coz if every Indian will think like this then what will happen to our country.....Probably because of this Our country is a laggard......

Here I want to cite an example:::

Some days back due to frustration from supporting US people (I work as a  tech support) I made a post in forum with the subject "Do yuo feel average American are dumb in computers"  and the result I received was really surprising ....Americans started abusing me like any thing (though it is a fact that they are dumb in computer.. otherwise who in the earth will not know the name of thge operating system they are using???)  and I had tyo apologize to each and every reply I received and it brought down my rating from 8 to 6 in 1 day.....

But here I dun feel you guys have any feelings for your country...


----------



## ilugd (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL. You call Americans dumbasses and you expect positive reps from them? LOL. 
On a serious side, if the same photo was about a muslim or a christian doing that, can you imaging the protests. All you would hear on the forum would be one angry buzz. Now you know why the minorities talk about discrimination. 

Someone needs to file a PIL


----------



## freebird (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

U respect  national flag , don't care for what others do


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Feb 19, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> LOL. You call Americans dumbasses and you expect positive reps from them? LOL.
> On a serious side, if the same photo was about a muslim or a christian doing that, can you imaging the protests. All you would hear on the forum would be one angry buzz. Now you know why the minorities talk about discrimination.
> 
> Someone needs to file a PIL


How many of you think that same comments made to Indian will bring a hot debate ina community?????????I dun think any body ever wish to care for it and this is the attitude of we Indian.......


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

ajaykumarmeher said:
			
		

> I strongly oppose the mentality you ppl have.....Coz if every Indian will think like this then what will happen to our country.....Probably because of this Our country is a laggard......
> 
> Here I want to cite an example:::
> 
> ...



You seriously do not get the point do you?. 

I repeat it again.

They are billions suffering in this planet.

Such has this :-

 *www.globalgiving.com/pfil/1082/ph_1082_1719.jpg 

And they are many more that i can post you.

Forget the american and indian and other nation. All people are one. This people who proclaim that their incarnation of some people. This people only enjoy their wealth. They love when people bow to them. 

Get yourself a soul and take to understanding instead of taking about mentality. Calling american dumbass will only provoke them. Moreover Jobs in india will be reduced. Then i can say indian will be dumbass later. Why because Americans does not need a tech support from india. They can manage on their own. 

@ajaykumarmeher :- That was shame on your part posting that on forum. What sort of reply did you except from them?.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 19, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> @ajaykumarmeher :- That was shame on your part posting that on forum. What sort of reply did you except from them?.



very curious about that.... do you have a response, Ajay?

@topic: I wonder if it is authentic. But if it is, then there are no two ways about it. It's not only unethical/immoral, it is illegal, so whoever did that is as good as dead. I just hope some nutty RSS types don't start "fighting for her rights".


----------



## ilugd (Feb 19, 2007)

uh.. uh.. RSS, they probably would say that it is a priviledge for the flag to be at the feet of a God. <fat chance>


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 20, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> uh.. uh.. RSS, they probably would say that it is a priviledge for the flag to be at the feet of a God. <fat chance>



yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 20, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> LOL. You call Americans dumbasses and you expect positive reps from them? LOL.
> On a serious side, if the same photo was about a muslim or a christian doing that, can you imaging the protests. All you would hear on the forum would be one angry buzz. Now you know why the minorities talk about discrimination.
> 
> Someone needs to file a PIL


rightly said about the minorities.


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You seriously do not get the point do you?.
> 
> I repeat it again.
> 
> ...


@ thunderbird....If you are so concerned wot have yo done to improve the condition????????


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

ajaykumarmeher said:
			
		

> @ thunderbird....If you are so concerned wot have yo done to improve the condition????????



What do you except me to do. When iam the same condition has them?. Iam not some rich person who has money in my hands. Well to answer the question. Iam working with christian ministry to support them.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

@ajaykumarmeher - I understand your fervour, but we need to understand patriotism is not about fighting with anyone who doesn't does something like mentioned in the thread. I don't believe one off incidents as such are an insult to India (just like the french wearing US flag underwears does not insult US) as over-reacting to such situations would only give others fodder. We are laggard because of our symbolic over patriotism to national symbols rather than the people. Does anyone make a hue and cry, protest over injustice to riot victims in Gujarat (Indian people), atrocites by Indian Army in Manipur (on Indian people), burning of Graham Staines (insult to India's secularism), atrocites and harassment of Indian people by Shiv Sainiks. It is people who make India and if you don't love and respect your people and have compassion for them, no country will respect you even if you wear national emblem made of god in your fore head.

You know why the British and American are where they are? Not because they protested against French wearing their flag as bikini and underwears. Because they cared about their people, spend energy and resources to make their lives easier and more secure and even today they ensure their citizens are safe and secure, wherever in the world they are. They are ready to fight for the rights of two ordinary citizens held prisoners by sending top level diplomats to protect them in an unfriendly country.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 21, 2007)

ajaykumarmeher said:
			
		

> I strongly oppose the mentality you ppl have.....Coz if every Indian will think like this then what will happen to our country.....Probably because of this Our country is a laggard......
> 
> Here I want to cite an example:::
> 
> ...



ha ha  LOL, 

I agree with you. in general americans are dumb but they do smart jobs. i.e.  they are not jack of all trades but master of few, and they do that portion very well.  

So if you go telling them that they are dumb you sure gonna get brick bats.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 21, 2007)

@Ajay: maybe you expected something like this:

Ajay: "you americans are dumb!"
American #1: Thanks! Now I finally know why I'm not in a dead-end job! wonderful!
American #2: You have opened our eyes!
American #3: Now we can live happily knowing what idiots we are! yay!
American #4: Please Ajay, sir, lead us along the right path


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @Ajay: maybe you expected something like this:
> 
> Ajay: "you americans are dumb!"
> American #1: Thanks! Now I finally know why I'm not in a dead-end job! wonderful!
> ...



Lool. That was the reply he was expecting from the america. 

Mind you :- Indian are equally them to them. Atleast the america have the will to learn things not like indians.


----------



## ECE0105 (Feb 25, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> LOL. You call Americans dumbasses and you expect positive reps from them? LOL.
> On a serious side, if the same photo was about a muslim or a christian doing that, can you imaging the protests. All you would hear on the forum would be one angry buzz. Now you know why the minorities talk about discrimination.
> 
> Someone needs to file a PIL




I do not understand what is the difference... Any Indian, irrespective of his community does not have the Right to disrespect the National Flag(or the flag of any other country for that matter).... U guys do the same thing and criticize the RSS.... 

Please NOTE : I am not a supporter of RSS or any other community for that matter... I was just not convinced by what the orginal author was trying to say...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 25, 2007)

*Who's that obese.. insulting lady who dare put her legs on her mother's heart?

* *bp1.blogger.com/_f1WRF_GvrRQ/RdmljZQpC5I/AAAAAAAAANk/xIdJSPZTj4I/s320/image002.jpg *bp2.blogger.com/_f1WRF_GvrRQ/RdmkipQpC4I/AAAAAAAAANc/AKDKoIZ-NWw/s320/image001.jpg​ 
Err... a little xtra patriotic.. but still.. who the heck is she thinkin herself to b...


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2007)

thats extra fat is the proof that she isnt any incarnation but a obesity victim.

people can be so sick, sometimes...(will they really expecting for a place in heaven by offering services to the one who cant even hold herself on her two feet properly).

Just drop a grenade nearby her and then u will see the real game.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2007)

she is big bulldozer  hmm


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2007)

whatever it is... it is a punishable offence according to flag code of india!!!



> **THE PREVENTION OF INSULTS TO NATIONAL HONOUR ACT, 1971
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> whatever it is... it is a punishable offence according to flag code of india!!!




What is the point. No action has been taken till now. Half of the government is filled with goons.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> What is the point. No action has been taken till now. Half of the government is filled with goons.



Most of the lawmakers do not really have patriotism except on national days when they hoist and salute the flag.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Most of the lawmakers do not really have patriotism except on national days when they hoist and salute the flag.


What is the point. They respect the indian flag one day and the next day they destroy it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2007)

yes but we can lodge a complaint against them. tho we can't directly do anything but we can certainly voice against them. at least in cases like these its bound to do something good. if it wsa against a minister regarding corruption the it'll def get burried.. but this is something serious and we can approach the SC for this. 

hey lets do it.. we can sign an online petition to take action against that lady... whatsay?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yes but we can lodge a complaint against them. tho we can't directly do anything but we can certainly voice against them. at least in cases like these its bound to do something good. if it wsa against a minister regarding corruption the it'll def get burried.. but this is something serious and we can approach the SC for this.
> 
> * hey lets do it.. we can sign an online petition to take action against that lady... whatsay?*



Let us do . We are the only people who can change India. Only wish we could take action against minister. 

Police - Can not be believed.
Lawyers - Can not be believed.
Supreme Court - Maybe.
CBI - Maybe.
President - Depends.
Prime Minister - Depends.

Hmm. Maybe someone from outside india can help india but i doubt that will ever happen. Has the minister can shut us up.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 3, 2007)

It is just a trick photography and nothing else.


----------



## chicha (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree to people who say that its no point in talking about these things.
But if we do not who will and i think it is US that make all the difference, it is the attitude.


If you all remember one time lalu did not stand up when national anthem was played.what did we do?
Its the attitude.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 12, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> I agree to people who say that its no point in talking about these things.
> But if we do not who will and i think it is US that make all the difference, it is the attitude.
> 
> 
> ...



What did we do?.


----------



## beepus (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi All,
My family(except me) are all Sahajayogis and they are like KATTAR believers of Nirmala Devi. I somehow feel that SY is a brainwashing technique. I see how everything in my life-my family's life is related to SY and Nirmala devi. This lady sounds like a mad women to me. If you hear her speeches and see her Poojas(what the devotees offer her like 15 times a year). She is being worshipped on like Navratri,diwali,ganesh chaturthi,guru purnima,her b'day and may be another 6-7 festivals in a year. She calls herself God and leads a lavish life which I dont believe any of the saints or god have lead. I'm absolutely against her principles.
But talking about the fact now-She has too many crazy followers around the world. You shud check her website and they blindly follow her. When I asked my family abt the flag incident they just cut me out by saying those pics are fake and it is just to defame her. But i wonder no one has taken any legal action against her. I believe she should be scandalised and punished for calling herself God(Adi Shakti or whtsoever) and insulting our national flag and all the devotees who say by putting a flag on her feet they were asking her to bless the country should also be punished.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 29, 2007)

WTF?? Step on the flag and bless the country?! Man!! The sad thing about India is with so many people in the country, you always get enough saps who will believe just about anything. Normally, this wouldn't be so bad. But when it starts  affecting other people who dont care about it, well...things get messy.

And personally, I respect the USA and its people a lot more than I respect Indians. Like? No...but respect definitely! I'd really appreciate NOT getting flamed for this comment because you misunderstand what I say. If you have a problem with me *respecting* the USA...well, yeah...flame away!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 29, 2007)

i dont give damn **** on indian flag.Any ways hindus wouldnt mind if the flag was under Lord ganesha or sachin tendulkar's feet.i am happy i am not hindu and not say VANDE MATARAM.laffing my ass off to all the photos


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 29, 2007)

@koolbluez....
who is the lady??? 
really punishable offence ..... but who will take action against her   kitne lok is pataka ke liye sahid hue and o ladki pataka ko pa rakne ki jaga jaisi use kar rahe hai....


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 29, 2007)

all this sh#7 bcoz it was caught on camera....... btw i am not sentimental over national flags or any sort of such stuff, the national flag is just like another cloth to me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 29, 2007)

ancientrites said:
			
		

> i am happy i am not hindu and not say VANDE MATARAM.



just to make things clear; vande mataram has nothing to do wid any religion (hinduism specifically). it means, my salutations oh mother...


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 29, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> just to make things clear; vande mataram has nothing to do wid any religion (hinduism specifically). it means, my salutations oh mother...



i am sorry bro


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 29, 2007)

ancientrites said:
			
		

> i am sorry bro



no need for saying sorry. if was just fyi!

cheers!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 30, 2007)

wish i was a human bomb....

and to all those who doesn't respect the flag or the national anthem, why don't you LEAVE the country. its people like you who is ruining India. i wish i could punch u all in the face... as many times as possible as you are in this country and don't respect it. ..i.. < if you know what it means


----------



## ilugd (Mar 30, 2007)

oh yeah? How does insulting a flag have anything to do with ruining the country. You think going around worshipping a flag is going to make india prosperous?
Sentimental nitwits!!!


----------



## faraaz (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not saying I don't respect the Indian flag, I do...I just don't think the incident at hand requires the kind of extreme responses this thread is seeing.

That, plus empty vessels make most noise!! Chill guys!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 30, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> oh yeah? How does insulting a flag have anything to do with ruining the country. You think going around worshipping a flag is going to make india prosperous?
> Sentimental nitwits!!!



In that case there is no need for a national flag...... Our national flag symbolises many things and we must have respect for the flag........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

You know what i think?. Indian woman or any woman from any country should create bikini made up of indian flag. I wonder what will happen.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

If she is Muslim or Christian or any other minority for that matter, there will be riots in all the cities in India. If she is Hindu, then she will be harassed and stalked by RSS, VHP etc for God knows how long.

Her house and car will probly get stoned and burned down as well..


----------



## ilugd (Mar 31, 2007)

it is illegal in india anyway. If a Hindu woman in any other country does that, the extremists like vhp and rss won't be able to reach her but she and her family will be branded a traitor in the nri community, I guess.


----------



## ds_rajat (Mar 31, 2007)

Pls tell me honestly, does anyone has any respect for our Country? If Natioanal Anthem will play in any TV channel or FM Radio will u stand-up for it?


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

Nope...I would'nt...and I didn't stand up when they played the national anthem in Kabhi Khushi Kabhi Gham...which I thought was pretty sneaky of them.


----------

